# Upcoming Panny AE1000 review



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Took the plunge and ordered the new Panasonic AE1000 projector. Should be here around the start of March. :jump: 

Will give an in depth review when it is set up :reading:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that the 1080p unit?

Either way, I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Sure is:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm jealous... can I be jealous... it don't matter, I'm jealous! I want one... :hissyfit:


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

The good thing is I have a couple of AX100 720p projectors arriving for clients, I can test them side by side with the AE1000 to check the difference.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds cool, I'm looking forward to it...
I just got a new epson 720p, but I'm contemplating selling it and moving to 1080 - I haven't used the hi-brightness modes even once yet - so the darker 1080 could be just the ticket.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Sonny, can you move this to the projector thread, used wrong forum. Still waiting for it to arrive:hissyfit:


----------

